# Coastal Custom Boats 25 ft Phantom w/400R for sale



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

Coastal Custom Boats 25 ft 2021 Phantom for sale with 400R with roughly 10 hours on the engine. $69,900 plus TT&L
Includes GPS, Large fishbox, custom captains chairs, and dual axle Coastline trailer. Does not include power pole 361-937-5511
Texas Watercraft and Marine


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

Got lots of phone calls with questions about the ride and performance of the 25 foot Phantom. 
Here are the answers:
The boat will run 74 plus mph. With a tournament load you should still run in the high 60's. The boat will run in 8 inches of water and float in about the same. Will get up in 10-12 inches of water and yes, the boat handles chop. The boat comes with an oversized rear live well/fish box for our tournament fishermen. 4 anglers are able to fish off the front deck at the same time. Yes, we have multiple guides running our Phantom in Corpus and Rockport area. We will be happy to set up a demo ride. Give us a call if you are interested 361-937-5511


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

The $10k discount expires 6-15-21. Then the price of this Phantom with the 400R will go back to $79,900 +TT&L


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

Run-skinny said:


> The $10k discount expires 6-15-21. Then the price of this Phantom with the 400R will go back to $79,900 +TT&L


SOLD


----------

